# bid on drywall(need to know)



## zepoljoe (Jan 3, 2008)

I"ve bid A 18,000 sgft of drywall 10ft celings and too areas @ 12ft
bullnose finish and texture,just need to know if I'am in the right ballpark on the bid could I get some feed back some say bid it by the board some say by the sq ft.the Job is in Houston.
Thanks for you're feed back.

Theres no way any ones going to stay working are get this this job for 20 Gs
14Gs maybe the homeowner allready weeping @ .80sqft


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

20k


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Brockster said:


> 20k


Yup + or - 1500


----------



## jonesdrywallinc (Jan 3, 2008)

Bid it to get it.........18K


----------



## damudman (Dec 12, 2004)

10 foot lids and 12 foot lids 
14 plus material
I am short I cant reach 10 foot with the Automatic Taper
You will have a extra seam all the way around at 2 foot and 6 foot or 4 foot and 8 foot


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

LOL this is funny, this is my exact point.... 18000 sq ft of drywall from 10' to 12' and you tell him near $20,000 and then you tell me for 1200 Sq ft of high work plus some repairs that $5000 is a standard price... You guys make no sense. lol....


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

plus i am sure that includes cielings....my job has only like 10 outside corners for godsakes...


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

jonesdrywallinc said:


> Bid it to get it.........18K


Better stay at $14,400 if you want it. Well thats what what some of these yahoos around here would try to do. .80 cents for everything. What the heck is going on? Just burns me:thumbdown I'd stay right around Drywall 1's number


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> plus i am sure that includes cielings....my job has only like 10 outside corners for godsakes...


Do you have any idea what drywall is going for in Texas? :laughing:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> LOL this is funny, this is my exact point.... 18000 sq ft of drywall from 10' to 12' and you tell him near $20,000 and then you tell me for 1200 Sq ft of high work plus some repairs that $5000 is a standard price... You guys make no sense. lol....


He's talking all new. Your blending in at the top of your existing wall is the time consuming part that you obviously don't quite comprehend. There is a huge difference between new and redo. For crying out loud! Like trying to match a floor from an existing room to a new area. Easy as pie, isn't it?


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> LOL this is funny, this is my exact point.... 18000 sq ft of drywall from 10' to 12' and you tell him near $20,000 and then you tell me for 1200 Sq ft of high work plus some repairs that $5000 is a standard price... You guys make no sense. lol....


BTW, this fellows first post was to ask how much to bid this, like we're supposed to get out our calculator and figure a bid for him. My/our standard answer should be 20k if it's 350 sheets or 10,000.:laughing:


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Here we go again . Goodhouse , what did your bids come in at ?


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

Leakygoose, you can follow up by reading the other thread. But i went with my highest bid, 5400. I will update in my thread for your reading enjoyment!


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

GoodHouse said:


> Leakygoose, you can follow up by reading the other thread. But i went with my highest bid, 5400. I will update in my thread for your reading enjoyment!


OK man...time to go back to the flooring section. New const is not even in the relm of 14 foot high topping out with an a55 load of patchwork. 

I will follow over to other thread for rest of my reply.


----------



## babybull (Jan 17, 2008)

looking to buy a auto feed drywall gun, any sugestions


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

I would'nt . I see some of these guy using the Senco brand. The strips of screws cost to much (I)think. I'll stick to my dewalt 255 and a pouch full of screws No Nails!


----------

